# slope or slant front desk lids support



## rzaccone (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi,
Unsure as to whether I am in the right pew or not but I will ask anyway:
I am refurbising a slope or slant front desk/secretary. The desk lid support hardware is missing parts and I am seeking suitable replacements. My preference is polished brass. Any help is appreciated,

r


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

rzaccone said:


> Hi,
> Unsure as to whether I am in the right pew or not but I will ask anyway:
> I am refurbising a slope or slant front desk/secretary. The desk lid support hardware is missing parts and I am seeking suitable replacements. My preference is polished brass. Any help is appreciated,
> 
> r


Try some of these places:

rockler
Van *****
Wood Workers Hardware

Good Luck


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi r:

Don't see where you're from, but you might also try:

Lee Valley Tools - Woodworking Hardware, Cabinetmaking Hardware

Cassandra


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Toy Box Lid Supports from the HardwareSource Hinge Store

=========



rzaccone said:


> Hi,
> Unsure as to whether I am in the right pew or not but I will ask anyway:
> I am refurbising a slope or slant front desk/secretary. The desk lid support hardware is missing parts and I am seeking suitable replacements. My preference is polished brass. Any help is appreciated,
> 
> r


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Order up the leigh Valley hardware cat. fantastic selection.If anything, should give you plenty to choose from. I've delt with them on several occasions and have been very pleased with the quality of their assortment.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Lee Valley has excellent hardware and selection, but it's a bit pricey. However they do have some items that are hard to find anywhere else. Be sure to shop around for the best deal.


----------



## rzaccone (Sep 10, 2004)

*photo of slope/slantfront hardware*



rzaccone said:


> Hi,
> Unsure as to whether I am in the right pew or not but I will ask anyway:
> I am refurbising a slope or slant front desk/secretary. The desk lid support hardware is missing parts and I am seeking suitable replacements. My preference is polished brass. Any help is appreciated,
> 
> r


I have a photo of the original hardware supports I am trying to replace. Tried all the usual suspects Rockler, Van *****, Woodcraft, etc. even eBay and Amazon.com. But, there appears to be a very small pool of manufacturers they buy from because they all have the same products. 

Hope someone out there can help me,

Richard


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Have you considered taking them to a metal shop or foundry and have them reproduced? I did a Google search on hardware reproductions and got a long list of places you may want to check out.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

They Don't look to bad just send them out and have them re-plated in brass with a clear coat..

===



rzaccone said:


> I have a photo of the original hardware supports I am trying to replace. Tried all the usual suspects Rockler, Van *****, Woodcraft, etc. even eBay and Amazon.com. But, there appears to be a very small pool of manufacturers they buy from because they all have the same products.
> 
> Hope someone out there can help me,
> 
> Richard


----------



## rzaccone (Sep 10, 2004)

I have the arms, the hardware (2 pieces, one on each side) are missing: screws and mounting "brackets". But, thanks for idea about re-plating!


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Looking at the picture, it looks like it's formed flat stock, a good machinest/tool maker with press brake experiance should be able to reproduce them for you with no problem.

Too bad your so far away I'd tell ya come on over and we could use my little press brake and make ya some new ones.

Good Luck.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Richard

Mounting bracket, easy to make out some brass angle stock and a brass rivets (ACE hardware ,they have brass angle stock and the rivets)..then you almost have the same type of hinges... it's very hard to get the replacements,they just make so many and that's it.. 

I was out in the shop,and I said lets show him how easy he can make a hinge bracket out of a old brass plated door hinge..out of just about any right angle stuff you have around the shop,this one below took 5 mins. to make..I sure you can make one nicer than the one below. 

I'm sure you have some in the junk drawer 


======



rzaccone said:


> I have the arms, the hardware (2 pieces, one on each side) are missing: screws and mounting "brackets". But, thanks for idea about re-plating!


----------

